# A Canadian Victory : Cambrai, 1918



## Maestro (May 24, 2009)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

A few important battles in WWI were won due to Canadian troops, or with major help coming from the Canadian Corp. (Well, at least from what we can see on the CBC and Historia channel.) So I decided to make a serie of threads about our different victories in WWI. Here is the third one : Cambrai.

Taken from : Battle of the Canal du Nord - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Cambrai_(1918)



> *The Battle of the Canal du Nord*
> 
> The Battle of Canal du Nord was a military offensive of World War I by the British First Army and British Third Army against the German troops along the Western Front in the Nord-Pas-de-Calais region of France, from 27 September 1918 to 1 October 1918. The Canadian Corps, under the command of Lieutenant-General Sir Arthur Currie, spearheaded the assault.
> 
> ...


----------

